# Bodyguard 380



## lildevils (Mar 22, 2013)

Can you shoot +P ammo out of the Bodyguard 380?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Even if you can, you won't like it.

For your best answer, ask Ruger. There's contact information inside your instruction manual.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve, the Body Guard is made by Smith and Wesson. :smt001

There is no industry standard for .380 in a +P chambering, most (all) manufacturers warn against shooting ammunition that has to SAAMI spec / not approved.

"Can you?" Sure. "Should you?" Probably not.

The only maker of *+P .380 that I am aware of is Buffalo Bore.

*Despite the error on make, Steve is correct about the instruction manual:



> Page 9
> 
> AMMUNITION
> 
> ...


*
https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=129*There's more on *pg 10 of the manual.*

Would I try it? Maybe, maybe not. Despite being on the low end of the scale for defensive use, the .380 does pretty well.









*An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power*

Little .380s can be a handful all on their own without additional umph.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Steve, the Body Guard is made by Smith and Wesson...Despite the error on make, Steve is correct about the instruction manual...


Oh, well, 50% isn't a bad score...if this were baseball, and I had been batting.

Thanks for the gentle correction.


----------

